# Athern's nscale up 3985 Challenger



## sdyoung (May 6, 2014)

What would cause my up challenger to go so far and stop causing headlight to go out completely and sound stop briefly sometimes if it starts back up at all with out a shove. It does this all the way around the layout every foot or so. none of my other loco's have a problem and it's all brand new Kato track?


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

When it stops moving, can you still hear the motor running? If so it sounds like a loose pinion gear.


----------



## sdyoung (May 6, 2014)

Everything stops, loco comes to a stand still, sometimes it restarts and sometimes it don't. Even if it does start up again you have to start your speed steps over and turn the H/L back on


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Since everything stops, it sounds like an continuity problem. Does the decoder have a battery? May need to be changed. Try resetting the decoder, then reprogramming it. Also, check the condition of the drivers. Make sure they are clean and can receive the electric signals.


----------



## sdyoung (May 6, 2014)

no battery, and everything has been cleaned on the outside I haven't went inside yet


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Found this thread about stalling motors, maybe this can help you.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=23329


----------



## sdyoung (May 6, 2014)

No unfortunately it didn't but thanks for your time Patrick


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Have you examined the valve gear and side-rods for bends or binding? They should be free and easy to move.


----------



## sdyoung (May 6, 2014)

Nope that's not it either, Does anyone if it has a reset button?


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Last try, then I'm out of ideas. Is it DCC controlled? If so, it most likely is the DCC module. Maybe a hobby shop can check it for you.


----------



## sdyoung (May 6, 2014)

Yeah Patrick I finally worked that out with Athearn I have to send it back to them and Thanks for all your man I really appreciate it.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

The problem you are having with Athearn "Challenger" #3985 is the factory installed MRC sound decoder. For best results change the decoder to a Soundtraxx heavy steam decoder for the Athearn "Challenger". Once you install the new sound decoder your problems with this steamer will cease.


----------



## sdyoung (May 6, 2014)

Thanks Bob ,your right! I sent the unit back to athearn they replaced the Decoder I'm sure with another MRC. I will change decoders now. Thanks again Bob


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

sdyoung said:


> Thanks Bob ,your right! I sent the unit back to athearn they replaced the Decoder I'm sure with another MRC. I will change decoders now. Thanks again Bob


You're welcome sdjoung. The Soundtraxx decoder for the 'Challenger" and "Big Boy" is an easy drop-replacement. I replaced the MRC decoders in five "Challengers" and five "Big Boys". They run and sound above expectations. The last run of "Challengers", the #3700 series all came equipped with Soundtraxx sound decoders installed.


----------

